

Chunk Norris doesn't yield to the block, the block yields to Chunk Norris - aditya
http://gist.github.com/31851

======
jicksta
Norris was a Huckabee supporter. He's dead to me now.

------
critke
So is aditya="we"?

~~~
aditya
haha. As much as I'd like to refer to myself as a collective entity of some
sort, no, we is me and sander6 (<http://github.com/sander6>)

------
astrodust
Dead to me, too.

------
perezd
uber_nerd++

